# 

## reng

chcę kupić  zestaw narzędzi, kluczy, najpotrzebniejszych do domu, jakieś płaskie, śrubokręty, szczypce itp - co kupić? 
-jakiego typu narzędzie się w ogóle przydają? 
-czy warto w ogóle brać walizkę? czy kupić luzem i potem skompletować w osobnej skrzynce do narzędzi? 
-czy ma znaczenie marka? jeśli tak, to jakie marki wziąć pod uwagę, a co omijać? 
-czy warto kupić coś z allegro? 
to ma być prezent dla męża, ale on nie jest typem majsterkowicza tylko naukowca  :wink: 
obecnie w domu oprócz młotka i wkrętaka praktycznie nie mamy żadnych narzędzi, a były sytuacje, że takie przydałyby się. 

pomóżcie, 
Renata  :Smile:

----------


## Cpt_Q

Oto moja tablica z najczęściej używanymi narzędziami.

Pozostałe - jak wiertarki, klucze płaskie i oczkowe, tudzież inne bardziej specjalistyczne - w skrzyneczkach  :smile:  Podobnie jak śrubki, dupki i gwoździki w organizatorach z szufladkami.

Pragnę nieskromnie zwrócić uwagę na miarkę w centrum tablicy 2-metrową z napisem "Murator" - prezent od Redakcji  :big grin:

----------


## jareko

skoro nie jest majsterkowiczem to myślę ze większość z narzędzi jakie uwidocznił nam Cpt_Q będzie zbędnych
Takie niezbędne minimum - moim zdaniem oczywiście to:
- młotek
- kilka rozmiarów wkrętaków płaskich
- kilka wkrętaków z końcówkami PH-1 PH-2 a może nasadka z wymiennymi końcówkami (chyba lepsze rozwiązanie bo końcówek jest wiecej i różnistych)
- miarka zwijana - sadze ze do 2-3 mb wystarczy
- taśma izolacyjna
- klej Poxipol. 
- klej Poxilina
- próbnik elektryczny - wystarczy taki jak wkrętak z neonówką
- WD-40
- jakiś zestawik śrubek i nakrętek 
i to chyba wszystko by jakieś proste naprawy uczynić

----------


## Cpt_Q

> skoro nie jest majsterkowiczem to myślę ze większość z narzędzi jakie uwidocznił nam Cpt_Q będzie zbędnych
> ...


no wiesz... zgodzę się z Tobą co do widocznych na fotce gwintowników, ale reszta - jak najbardziej w codziennym użytkowaniu - wśród wkrętaków oczywiście jest próbnik neonowy, ale do elektrycznych mam osobną skrzyneczkę, taśmy i kleje też mają swoje pudełka  :smile: 
A klucze nastawne - muszą być - troche nakrętek nas otacza w życiu codziennym (chociaż nastawne to mało profesjonalne  :wink: 

A tak w ogóle - to jak sobie facet sam nie skompletuje tego, co mu pasi, to nawet najlepsza żona za niego tego nie zrobi. Kup swojej komplet garnków, to się nasłuchasz...ten za mały, ten za płytki,a w takim to się będzie przypalać  :big grin: 

Chociaz chciałbym, aby mi ktoś w prezencie kupił np. zestaw Dremela:
http://www.dremeleurope.com/pl/pl/start/index.html

----------


## reng

> Oto moja tablica z najczęściej używanymi narzędziami.
> 
> Pozostałe - jak wiertarki, klucze płaskie i oczkowe, tudzież inne bardziej specjalistyczne - w skrzyneczkach  Podobnie jak śrubki, dupki i gwoździki w organizatorach z szufladkami.
> 
> Pragnę nieskromnie zwrócić uwagę na miarkę w centrum tablicy 2-metrową z napisem "Murator" - prezent od Redakcji


fajna ta tablica, to może mu sama taką zrobię?  :wink:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> fajna ta tablica, to może mu sama taką zrobię?


Dziękuję za uznanie  :smile: 

Kawał płyty paździerzowej, przycięty na wymiar, położony na podłodze, narzędzia ułożone w/g uznania i jakiejś_tam_ergonomii, kilka haczyków, gwoździków, uchwytów kablowych i po 20 minutach gotowe  :big grin:  Gdybym był Adamem Słodowym to prawdopodobnie dodałbym jeszcze szpulkę od nici... musiała być... wszędzie  :wiggle:  Eechch - idol mojego dzieciństwa  :roll eyes:

----------


## orko

Poproś męża o zrobienie półeczki a sam sobie skompletuje narzędzia. 
P.s. Jak nie będziesz go motywować, chwalić itp, to nawet jak mu kupisz narzędzia, to będziesz mieć tylko więcej złomu w domu i tyle.
Poza tym kupienie narzędzi mężczyźnie może być odebrane prawie jak kupienie mydła kobiecie, więc trzeba z tym ostrożnie.

----------


## MarkGyver

Jeżeli będzie tymi narzędziami naprawiany również samochód, to powiem, że wiele osób chwali zestaw 'Honiton' (94 el.). Sam nie polecam, bo nie posiadam i nie używałem.
Co do śrubokrętów, najlepiej kupić taki uniwersalny, do jakieg pasuje dowolna końcówka od wrętarki, a tę można dokupić za 3 zł, w zależności od tego, jakie śruby trzeba kręcić.

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Cpt_Q tablica super , ja u siebie zrobiłem błąd bo nawieszałem za dużo narzędzi i przez to nie jest tak przejrzyście jak u Ciebie.

Rada dla Renaty kup dobry zestaw walizkę dla amatora majsterkowicza bardzo dobry prezent.

pozdr

----------


## jacet100

Jak ognia unikaj najtańszych narzędzi!! Mąż będzie klął przy naprawie na czym świat stoi i się zniechęci. Super firmowe narzędzia też nie muszą być. Coś pomiędzy. 
Klucz nastawny bez luzów (ma sztywno trzymać wymiar), płaskoszczypy (kombinerki), komplet kluczy płasko-oczkowych, trzy śrubokręty płaskie, trzy "krzyżaki" (mały, średni, duży), komplet kluczy imbusowych metrycznych, solidniejszy uchwyt do różnistych wymiennych końcówek , zestaw kluczy nasadowych z grzechotką. Myślę, że to spokojnie wystarczy dla "naukowca"  :smile:  w domu. Resztę dokupi w miarę potrzeb. Z kupowaniem różnych klei i poxilin  bym się wstrzymał. Kupić można gdy będzie potrzeba a termin ważności ucieka nie wiedzieć kiedy.

----------


## Jarek.P

To zależy od konkretnego narzędzia. Pewnie, że taki dajmy na to "komplet śrubokrętów do domu za 5,99" to zgroza w czystej postaci, ale młotek Topex jest już całkowicie wystarczający.

Tu, dla takiego konkretnego "targetu" proponowałbym jednak zestaw narzędzi w gotowej walizce. Najprościej utrzymać w nim porządek, a warsztatowa ścianka z narzędziami chyba jednak nie jest tu potrzebna. Niestety takie walizki z sensownymi narzędziami to koszt od kilku stów w górę. Sensowne zestawy za sto kilkadziesiąt złotych czasami trafiają sie w promocjach w hipermarketach. Na szybko na allegro znalazłem topexa, znaczy raczej badziew, ale na początek mógłby wystarczyć, poza tym ma wszystko to, co podstawowych domowych zastosowań jest potrzebne, można się na nim wzorować szukając lepszego:

http://allegro.pl/item1008597335_zes...k_od_reki.html

J.

----------


## jacet100

> Na szybko na allegro znalazłem topexa, znaczy raczej badziew, ale na początek mógłby wystarczyć, poza tym ma wszystko to, co podstawowych domowych zastosowań jest potrzebne, można się na nim wzorować szukając lepszego:
> http://allegro.pl/item1008597335_zes...k_od_reki.html
> J.


Jakie "raczej"? Badziew na 100%. Na początek wystarczy..by mąż unikał napraw  :smile: 
 Absolutnie nie kupuj tego zestawu. Nieprecyzyjne, kiepski materiał, imbusy za krótkie. Klucze będą się ześlizgiwać, wyrabiać, pękać, grzechotka przy większym oporze się zepsuje. Zamiast odkręcić śrubę, zniszczymy ją i potem nawet dobrym narzędziem już nic nie zrobimy. Te 120 PLN plus przesyłka to wyrzucona w błoto kasa.
Jako wzór co powinno być w zestawie-OK.

----------


## MarkGyver

Nie generalizujmy, że wszystko, co ma na sobie logo "Topex", to chłam. Wiele zależy od tego, jakie prace będą tymi narzędziami wykonywane. Do profesjonalnych zastosowań to rzeczywiście porażka i to nie podlega dyskusji, ale jako zestaw dla majsterkowicza może, choć nie musi, się znakomicie sprawdzić. Osobiście posiadam lutownicę topex i jestem z niej bardzo zadowolony.  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zgoda, te narzędzia będą nieprecyzyjne i kiepskie. Ale i taki zestaw będzie kosztował 160zł, nie 460. 
Zgadzam się z przedpiścą: nie demonizujmy. Tanie narzędzia są tanie, ale wcale nie muszą być bezużyteczne, a do okazyjnych domowych zastosowań typu przybicie gwoździa, dokręcenie czegoś itp. wystarczą z powodzeniem. Dla majsterkowicza bym tego już nie doradzał, ale do takich zastosowań, jak wspomniane - już spokojnie. 
A jak człowiek stwierdzi, że te narzędzia są badziewne i niewystarczające - o to będzie najlepszy sygnał dla niego samego, że pora się rozejrzeć za lepszymi.


J.

----------


## godul1

Imho skoro facet do tej pory nie widział potrzeby posiadania w domu nic wiecej poza młotkiem i kombinerkami to kupienie walizki może tylko wpedzić go w kompleksy. Trzeba poprostu zdac sobie sprawy ze są faceci którym nawet wkręcenie zarówki nastręczy nielada łamigłówki jak zdemontowac ta starą :wink: .

Jesli miałbym polecac coś taniego co w domu zdaje egzamin to z czystym sumieniem narzedzia yato. Z trochę drozszych honiton. Z takich dla facetów co sie nie boja naprawiac samochodu polecam hazet, gedore, toptul, facom - to narzędzia które z powodzeniem stosuje sie w serwisach samochodowych.

----------


## orko

> Z takich dla facetów co sie nie boja naprawiac samochodu polecam hazet, gedore, toptul, facom - to narzędzia które z powodzeniem stosuje sie w serwisach samochodowych.


 Hehe już ja to widzę - naukowiec po łokcie utyrany w smarze.
Najlepsze narzędzie dla naukowca to komputer i karta kredytowa.  :smile:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

>ale młotek Topex jest już całkowicie wystarczający.

Bez jaj. Kasa w powietrze. Kup Stanleya z grafitową rękojeścią i wnuki się będą nim bawić. Pozdr.

----------


## godul1

> Hehe już ja to widzę - naukowiec po łokcie utyrany w smarze.
> Najlepsze narzędzie dla naukowca to komputer i karta kredytowa.


Jasne- 100% się zgadzam ale moze zona zechce się realizować na tym polu skoro maz nie zdradza takich skłonności. 
Dodac tylko trzeba ze najleprszy młotek nie pomoże jak sie nim nie umie przyłozyc tak jak trzeba i tam gdzie trzeba, a łatwo sobie mozna przy tym krzywde zrobić.

----------


## jacet100

Bez przesady. Wielu znasz trwale okaleczonych przez młotek? Jak naukowiec to zaraz młotkiem się zabije?  :big grin: 
Mowa jest o młotku, śrubokrętach i kluczach a nie siekierach, szlifierkach i piłach elektrycznych.   :wink:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

A dlaczego kaleczyć.
Raczej mi chodzi o to, że u takiego "majsterkowicza" młotek jest zazwyczaj jeden i raczej lekki. A przecież może go używać i do cięższych prac sporadycznie. Pieprznij Topexem kilkadziesiąt razy w kawałek gruzu czy nawet solidne gwoździe, to się rozpadnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj zaraz rozpadnie. Po prostu spadnie główka ze styliska. Wystarczy ją oprawić na porządnie, dobić dodatkowego klina albo dwa i młotek będzie (trzy domowych zastosowaniach) wieczny.

J.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Zgadzam się, o ile stylisko będzie drewniane. Taką zaślepioną główkę po stylisku z tworzywa to już gorzej... Trzeba by drugiego młotka do klina...
A dwa młotki z Topexu i klin i robocizna, to prawie jeden Stanleya...
Ja zawsze mówię, że jestem za biedny na kupowanie tanich rzeczy. W bardzo wielu przypadkach głupio się o tym przekonałem (niestety kurcze).

----------


## Tomkii

Tak się kłócicie a autorka pewnie już w połowie przestała czytać...
Mam w rodzinie naukowca. Profesor. *Narzędzia są zupełnie zbyteczne...*
Do domowego użytku przydaje się generalnie zestaw paru śrubokrętów, młotek, wiertarka z wiertłami i kompletem dybli (to już wersja dla zapaleńców  :wink:  ), kombinerki, spirala do przetykania rur i jakaś poxipilina. Marka nie ma w tym przypadku znaczenia. Jeśli człowiek nie ma żadnego zacięcia do majsterkowania to nawet tego jest już za dużo.
Sam dużo dłubie i mam sporo klamotów (szlifierki, spawarka i inne takie) i z mojego doświadczenia wynika że do okazjonalnego zastosowania wystarczają market narzędzia. Tam gdzie coś często używam trzeba kupować niestety wyższą półkę...
A w pogoni za narzędziami nie może nam zniknąć przypadkiem cel w jakim są kupowane (np. próbowałem znaleźć szklarza do wywiercenia jednej dziurki w akwarium szyba coś koło 6mm - "panie a jak ja to na maszynę włożę?" - ciekawe bo mi wystarczyła wiertarka z odp. wietrłem...).

----------


## out

> T
> Do domowego użytku przydaje się generalnie zestaw paru śrubokrętów, młotek, wiertarka z wiertłami i kompletem dybli (to już wersja dla zapaleńców  ), kombinerki, spirala do przetykania rur i jakaś poxipilina.


dodał bym jeszcze silikon i taśmę mc gyvera.  a resztę dokupować w miarę potrzeb.

----------


## bobasxxx

Zgadzam się z <B>Jarek.P</B>, dla kogoś kto używa jakichkolwiek narzędzi sporadycznie lub z przymusu, taki "Topeksik" w zupełności wystarczy. mebelki można skręcić, kołek pod obraz wkręcić (oczywiście jeśli wcześniej miało się czym dziurę wywiercić  :wink:  ), wbić gwoździk, itd... Zestaw sam w sobie jest jak najbardziej ok, wiadomo że dla bardziej wymagających majsterkowiczów nie wystarczy. Trzeba się zastanowić czy warto wydawać 400 zł, za taki sam zestaw Stanleya, i używać go trzy razy w roku, czy kupić "Topeksika" zapakować w ładną folię i dorzucić jaki wypasiony kalkulator z sinusami, logarytmami i tymi wszystkimi naukowymi wynalazkami...  :big grin:  Według mnie będzie ok.

P.S. A ja osobiście chciałbym dostać od mojej żonki w prezencie taki oto zestawik: http://allegro.pl/item1010936951_wal..._186_elem.html

Dodam tylko że pracuję jako monter...  :smile:

----------


## Cpt_Q

Renia daj se spokój z tym kompletowaniem narzędzi, sama widzisz ile koncepcji... w razie czego zadzwoń *tam*:
http://www.mazdowynajecia.net/?gclid...FQSRZgod4Xuv_Q

 :wink:

----------


## MarkGyver

> dodał bym jeszcze silikon i taśmę mc gyvera.  a resztę dokupować w miarę potrzeb.


Masz coś do McGyvera?!

----------


## MarkGyver

> >ale młotek Topex jest już całkowicie wystarczający.
> 
> Bez jaj. Kasa w powietrze. Kup Stanleya z grafitową rękojeścią i wnuki się będą nim bawić. Pozdr.


Kto kupuje takie rzeczy z myślą o wnukach! Młotek topex mój ojciec ma i złego słowa o tym narzędziu nie powiem, a nieraz dostało wycisk. Jak ktoś trafił na lipny egzemplarz, to faktycznie może mieć inne zdanie  :wink:

----------


## reng

> Trzeba się zastanowić czy warto wydawać 400 zł, za taki sam zestaw Stanleya, i używać go trzy razy w roku, czy kupić "Topeksika" zapakować w ładną folię i dorzucić jaki wypasiony kalkulator z sinusami, logarytmami i tymi wszystkimi naukowymi wynalazkami...  Według mnie będzie ok.


kalkulator odpada, on to w głowie liczy  :wink:  a żarówkę wkręcić umie, i prądem też się pobawi. nie jest tak źle jak myślicie  :smile:

----------


## reng

> Renia daj se spokój z tym kompletowaniem narzędzi, sama widzisz ile koncepcji... w razie czego zadzwoń *tam*:
> http://www.mazdowynajecia.net/?gclid...FQSRZgod4Xuv_Q


ależ męża do wynajęcia nie potrzebuję. on chce robić. ostatecznie kupiłam inny prezent, ale nad tym ciągle myślę, doszłam do wniosku, że może on sam będzie chciał sobie wybrać  :smile:  dziękuję za liczne odpowiedzi  :smile:  w każdym razie, tej sprawy nie odpuszczam... oddalam w czasie jedynie  :smile:

----------

